# More WCF & Larg./Short. Cat. on mp3



## RickyReformed (Feb 14, 2004)

Thank you, Ryan, for your link to radioapologia.com. Here are some more downloadable links to the Westminster Confession on mp3:

http://www.stillwaterrpc.org/westm_conf.html

this link has the Westminster Confession and the larger and shorter catechisms on mp3 (you may have to cut and paste the link to your address bar)

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...ion&amp;keyworddesc=Original+Unedited+Edition

(If you can't get it to work, go to sermonaudio.com and search the 'swrb' section for them.)


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Shorter Catechism*

Try this website they have great section called the Shorter Catechism Project www.bpc.org:thumbup:


----------

